# Lasers in woodworking.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Laser engraving as an embellishment...*

Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….

There are various ways to embellish a piece… route a design… burn a design by way of pyrography … if you are an artist, paint or draw…..or for a fast effective repeatable way…Laser Engraving…

Over the past few years, laser engraving machines have come down in price and are nearly affordable to the home hobbyist… A branded machine is available for under $20,000.00…here in Australia… way cheaper if you live in the USA….

Enter the chinese.. a similar machine… obviously not the same quality .. is under $3,000.00

Big difference… of course you expect to do a little tweaking and the laser tubes do not last as long but are affordable and easily replaced.

On Saturday, I went to see a newly found friend. Bec and I met on a Forum for CNC and Laser users… I have been looking at different laser engravers and dropped in on her to see just how they worked..

Even though her machine is only a hobby model, it was very impressive to see running…

I took a few samples down to see how they would engrave…here are a few pics..









Appropriately, a bunch of grapes on a wine tilt…









This took all of 2 minutes…









Cheese anyone…









Notice the fine lines in the font…









Come in Spiner…









Any font any size..








Any thing at all…this one actually was done in raster mode and took about 6 minutes.

Hoping to have one myself soon… but I would be going for a larger more powerful machine… possible with a worktable of 900 mm by 600 mm [3 ft by 2 ft] and all the bells and whistles I can afford…

More next post…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Very cool Larry


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Great looking Larry.

They seem so easy to use and the price keeps dropping.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


You must be making too much money, Larry….us poor people have to be content with doing all that fancy work by hand with a pyrography pen!! 
they look good though and I certainly would buy both a CNC and a Laser if I had the money, and of course my wife would let me buy them!!
Cheers


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you, Larry. I have found a guy that can do laser work for me and it really makes a project stand out over my doing the lettering or carving. It gives it a real prfessional look. I have 3 jobs on the books for laser work right now, too….............................Jim


----------



## Snookie (Jul 30, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


I like them Larry, and you're right. It makes your projects POP!!!!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Your projects are outstanding without the embellishments… but I know you like new toys!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Neat.
Hmmm. I wonder if I could put a laser on my CNC. I have never watched one do engraving. Do you think it could work?

How fast does it travel around, and how close to the wood is the laser thingy?

Steve


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


very cool BUDskee


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Very Neat!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Your work is always over the top Larry. I don't think you need one of these ;-))


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


*COOL TOOL!*

Wish I had a few extra thou for one… LOL


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Like Emeril, you're going to "kick it up a notch"!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Impressive - always going to the next level will get you to the top eventually.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


That is very cool but not yet in the 'affordable' range for us Okies. I can see where it would be great to personalize projects.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


It does a very nice precise job Larry and being fast would be a great advantage for a pro. It could also be great to use for printing patterns on wood for scroll saw work or any other work requiring a pattern.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Yes Mike very precise… and you can also cut the pattern … as well… but for templates it would be a boon..


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


they are very precise, and give high quality output. If only one of the too many rich folk in the world would send me a bag o money, then I might invest in one.  If anyone rich out there that would like to share their weath with me, let me know, I'll send you me address to send me a big-ole check… Thnx in advance.


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,
I looked at lasers at a WW show a few years ago. Very intriguing. And I did buy a CarveWright machine about two years ago and I'm very pleased with it.

If I was in the business as you are I would certainly find a place for it. Can it cohabit with dusty WW machines? I wouldn't have thought so.

I'm sure this machine will do great things for you.
GO TO IT!

Don


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


It seems the quality of the engraving is the same no matter what type (soft,hard,light or dark) wood is used. I am sure you will be creating wonderful projects with it.
-Don


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


I've been looking at the at the International Woodworking Fair every year since they've been coming to Atlanta and I would love to have one. Best of luck to you, Larry, and I hope that you get one. Your work is great without it but it will surely give you more options and could pay for a lot of overhead.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Larry, I have been wanting one for a while, but really can't justify it at this point.However, there are places here that have them, so I can get projects done if needed. I'll be jealous if you get one, but it won't be the first time you got a "Cool Tool" before I did.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Nice one Larry.
My niece is a school teacher. The school has recently purchased a CNC. Can't wait to have a look at how it works.


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Laser engraving as an embellishment...*
> 
> Take a rather plain piece and embellish it… and Voile….
> 
> ...


Use the force, Larry! Use the force!

I can see it now… Darth DeGoose! (grin)

"Only" $3000? Gee, I'll take 7, one for every day of the week. (sigh)

Paul


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lasering your brand.*

As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…

Enter the Laser…

Here are a few examples of my branding of wooden items with the laser..









Cherry.









European Walnut.









Close up on Western Australian Jarrah..

These were completed using Vector mode but would be equally nice in Raster mode…and are only 3/16 inch or 4 mm high..

I am in the process of designing a logo for the Lazy Larry Woodwork business… any ideas…

More on this later.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Sorry Larry, I had my last original idea back in 1947. The laser lettering is pretty neat.


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry,

Looks very crisp and sharp. Much better than the hot iron!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


I'll take some Jarrah!!! Oops, nice laser brand!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


looks great with great potential..now as to a design….how about a logo with you swinging in a hammock and your lettering around it…maybe more to come…who knows …you know me…it could be a whacker…lol…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


or you could get an electric branding iron, it would be much more consistent and much cheaper then a laser…...would the laser really be worth it, and will it pay for itself, i know this is reason speaking….which might be of no use when there is the i want involved…just saying…lol,,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


COOL!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


One thing about the laser, and that is, it makes really precise cuts/burns, etc. Here is an idea for you. You get the idea of what I was going for, but, you could "fine tune it" to your liking, if ya like it. Just an idea for ya:


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


I'm confused?


> ? Do you mean a REAL Laser.


? I own one and the lettering shown is AWFUL if it's actually being done with a REAL LASER.
You are doing something wrong????


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Beautiful work, Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Now here I was thinking that this was not too bad … but obviously for my first attempt it is AWFUL…. gee thanks for the vote of confidence… maybe a laser is not a good idea for me…might stick to making cutting boards.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Larry sounds like you are really bitten with the Laser bug. I should start a pool on how long it will take you to get yours - I suspect less than 2 weeks )


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...












Larry; I don't know the capabilites of the laser you have, but how about a picture with your "Lazy Larry Woodworks" in a circular pattern around a sleeping Koala in a tree.
Just a thought.
-Don


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


How every you do your logo I would have the "L" in lazy tilting back like someone in a recliner. maybe have a couple eyes on it looking like there sleeping.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Both ideas very cool.. The koala… or qantas as they are known in the US…LMAO…is something I could work with..thanks..


----------



## Porchfish (Jun 20, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


I guess lasers can be used for labeling, but so can a #11 veiner, or if you want to spend money you can purchase a branding iron ? but justifying a laser on that basis alone means you might have waaaaay too much disposable income ?


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Firstly, Larry, congrats on your purchase ! I'll have a muck around with some logo ideas for you this week.
Secondly, Laser guy, Larry's print looks pretty small, I see no examples that small in your gallery, can you give some advice as to where Larry's and your's differ in quality and post an example of that size in a better quality ?
If a laser isn't a real laser, what is it ?


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Ok Larry, just a rough sketch based on Amagineers idea.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


I like it… I would have the writing in a circle around the koala…. thanks…


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I wanted to do Larry, but couldn't figure how to do that in Gimp.(photo editing/drawing program)


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Had another go at it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Larry, I have to agree, OK for your first ones, but you have some tuning to do. You'll get it though.

I strongly suggest whenever you finalize your logo, you print them on round wooden 'coins'. Then simply drill a forstner hole and drop them in your workpieces. I think that would simplify the task and lessen the chance of messing up a nice project.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


That one looks really *COOL!*


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


love the idea


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Lasering your brand.*
> 
> As many of you know, I have a branding iron to mark my projects… made of brass and heated with a butane torch… time consuming and if it is not hot enough or too hot ….it can come out a bit ordinary…
> 
> ...


Hello Larry,

From your blog it looks like you may have some more timber for sale to make room for new equipment.

I there iis still some left I would be interested in taking a look please.

Regards

Robert Brennan
Morningside


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*To help pay for the laser?*

Massive clearance sale…










It appears that I have too much timber… according to SWMBO… and being in the market for a Laser Engraver… I have decided to have a massive clearance… nearly all the timber I have in stock will be sacraficed for the greater good… more room to buy more timber…lol… and room for the new laser as well as part funding of the new purchase…

Unfortunately this sale will be for those close enough to come out and pick up the timber… sadly no delivery…

Partial list of timbers.

European Wild Cherry in shorts.. 500 mm long … mainly 30 mm thick and up to 80 mm wild. Several thousand pieces.. going out @ $3.00 per board foot Discount for bulk…

European Walnut… ends of slabs.. various lengths to 600 mm approx and 400mm wide.. most 40 odd mm thick… some very nice grains… $5.00 to $10.00 per piece. 100 or so pieces.

The rest are different amounts and sized..something for everyone…

Camphor Laurel,

Silky Oak,

Queensland Maple,

Small slab of Huon Pine,

Moreton Bay Fig slabs,

Swamp Gum Boards,

Virgin Hoop Pine Boards,

Some New Guinea Rosewood.

Lots of different exotics in small amounts.

Ring me on 0427 77 58 77 to find out if I have what you want…

All timbers that are for sale will be well below cost…


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


And I was only joking about the Jarrah!! It seems I am ahead of myself!!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


so how will you make things if you sell your wood, are you going out of wood working business..i guess i dont know the details, well good luck , i guess you know what your doing…but sell your wood….....for a laser…....yikes, maybe you better start drinking again…lol…....


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Larry,

*I'll be right over!*

... as soon as I can figure out how to get there! LOL

Sounds like a good plan… to get that nice Laser…

Will you be able to etch Head Stones with nice designs & Pictures, etc…??
If so, that's another way to help pay for it.
I've seen some of them… and they are SO COOL! (I know they're expensive… didn't bother to ask)

Harry, in or near Perth, might be interested in some of your stuff!

Thank you.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Larry, my SWMBO will crack up, but I know you have some nice timber, so i'll give you a buzz and pop over one day next week! Cheers


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Great sign, Larry.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Cruel, old friend, listing such select timbers to only those who can come & get it.
Makes me want to buy a big boat ! lol

I can't wait to see what magic you produce with a laser!


----------



## harry1 (Feb 22, 2012)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


I appreciate the thought Joe but unfortunately Queensland to Perth is about 3600 Km or in your language 1950 miles, just that bit too far!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


OK, Harry… you never get out for a Sunday Drive now & then? LOL

... no friends you can visit over that'a way?

Just kidding… sorry you're so far away.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


I'm tempted to move to Australia Larry. Any neighbors selling their places?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Wow, Larry, it sounds like a great opportunity for those lucky ones who are close enough to you. I hope it goes well because I want to see what you do with the laser. Good luck on that too.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


… sadly no delivery…

You're right Larry, that makes me very sad. If I'd still been living in "Bris Vegas", I'd have already been over to see you.

If you change your mind about putting boxes in the mail, please drop me a line.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


8000 miles give or take a 100 tempting 
how much can i take back as carry on?


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Can you hold off on that sale for a little while, Larry old buddy?

Let's see now, get my buddy's canoe, hop into the Red River, from there to the Mississippi, then down the coast to Tiera del Fuego and hang a right…

How long do you think it'll take me? (sigh)

Good luck with the sale. Just remember, if you want the laser without SWMBO throwing a tantrum, tell her it's needed to make something for* her.*

For those not into a certain barrister who practiced out of the Old Bailey, SWMBO = She Who Must Be Obeyed. It refers to the missus.

Paul
the little Winnipegger


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


You know good sales offer free shipping!! Sweet deals for those close to you. Good luck. Always good to have a new toy to work with.


----------



## gavinzagreb (Jan 19, 2012)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


To think some of that was almost mine with free shipping to Europe. I shall never forgive my brother for not making it over to your place before his container left.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *To help pay for the laser?*
> 
> Massive clearance sale…
> 
> ...


Save a bit for me when I visit Lazza.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Finally got mine...*

Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…

So excited, I forgot to get a shot of it on the truck, before we unloaded…

Had Barry and Mal over doing another job and lucky for me, they were still here… needed a hand to drag the pallet from the front gate to the workshop… only 20 metres [60 feet] but on a pallet jack over grass… not too much fun..

While I paid the driver and got the paper work sorted, Barry and Mal de-crated…










Bigger than I had imagined… even though I have seen similar machines at the VISA show…...









Had to set up some boards to roll it off the pallet and into the workshop…









All in… actually was not that hard with 3 of us…









Kind of a tight squeeze between the SCMS and the Table Saw… had to drag some of the equipment out of the way…









That is better… moved the TWC out and now have heaps of room…LOL









Starting to unpack… everything is jammed inside…. Chiller, blower, huffer, computer [yes I got a computer thrown in.] RECI tube and spare … and the rotary device…

More pics on here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Larry, it looks really good and I bet that you can't wait to get it up and running. i really want one but I can't afford one that big. Do you use Corel Draw with that? Congratulations.

helluvawreck
https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


YEP…good bye wood working, hello laser…...so are you selling your equipment for a reduced amount, even with shipping across the pond, i might want your used TWC…didnt you say 500 bucks including shipping…LOL…...well mate, you have a new tool, cant wait to see what you do with it…...that is one big machine…....glad you had help there, you would have been like me…bad back…and crying the blues….enjoy setting her up…can you cook in there also, i like my hotdogs over easy…with some eggs on the side…....just to make sure you get the spelling of my name right…its BOB… and if you are dyslexic…its BOB….lol…......


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Your table saw looks TINY compared to that beast.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


You have migrated to another World of woodworking…

Looking forward to seeing your enhanced projects…

Be careful…

Have fun!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


It's big Larry.

How much does it cost?

I bet you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## nonickswood (Nov 12, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Looks Great! Larry, Bet you will have a blast learning all about it! 
I like the looks of your skid boards!!-If your done with those????


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Wow Larry, I am jealous, that is a heck of a machine you got there. Can't wait to see what you turn out with it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Larry, I can't wait to see what you can do with a machine like that!! You can personalize everything!!
........................Jim


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


I think this machine need to be in a free dust room. Good luck with it.
I'm looking forward to see its first product.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Hey Sam… My workshop is dustfree …well kinda…


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


All I can say is that I am so envious I could cry. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Create looking Larry. Best of luck on getting it all set up and bringing in lots of cash.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you create through it!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Wowzza! I know ya can't wait ta get this rockin


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Good luck on the automation technology. More brainworks than handworks. Looking forward on new knowledge, ideas and combination of new and old technology. Perhaps an additional "L" to Lazy Larry… Lazy Larry Lasers… LOL. That machine is in the right hand.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Congrats! I love playing with mine, enjoy it!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


What is that Larry?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Too bad about the picture on the truck, but we believe you didn't drag it all the way home on a pallet jack ;-))

Congrats on Lazy Larry's Laser! Have fun.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Whoa! That is a serious toy. Maybe I could justify one if I could do surgical proceedures with it as well as using it in the shop!


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Hi Larry.

You gonna try any marquetry with that thing? Talk about accuracy in cutting!

Paul


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


lazers and cutting boards cant wait to see what comes of it 
i am sure it will be realy cool


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


Gees, Larry, I am disappointed. Now you have become part of the modern era. How could you stoop to that?.........(-:


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Finally got mine...*
> 
> Yesterday…. the laser engraving machine arrived…
> 
> ...


You lucky devil Larry. Will have to come North and take a look.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Playing around...*

I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…

Now, what a great bit of kit that is…. I can not get enough… in the last few weeks I have learned so much… can you imagine how good I will be in another few weeks…lol

I will let the photographs show you just how far I have come…









Using different fonts and manipulating the text. That was fun and made me want to learn more…








Putting the new logo and year on one of my lazy larrybases..










Adding a little personal touch..









This little stick drawing has a lot of meaning to the person who commissioned this Jarah board. And it took me literally hours to get it engraved… and to be happy with the results… great learning curve…









Large piece of white cedar [bookmatched] used as a sign for my market stall…it is 450 mm square…[18 inches for the cousins]

So much more to show you…that is it for now..will post later…


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


fantastic larry, so much can be done with this, im sure you will learn all you can and use it to your best advantage…cant wait to see more…grizz


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Looks like you are sailing those waters very well Larry, will be interesting to see your progress.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


I love getting new tools. I guess its' the learning what you can do with it that makes it so fun. Your designs so far look great.
Don


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


You're doing great. I only worry that I'll break down & buy one.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


What model of machine did you get?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Great job. Larry.

You'll be able to give yourself a tatoo.

Lee


----------



## SisQMark (Apr 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Very awesome Larry! I have wanted a laser for years now, maybe some day huh? You are doing great, keep at it you are sure to only get better. have fun with it.
Mark~


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


The new era of wood carving has come in the laser technology but the man behind the machine is still Larry whose design and skill is outstanding. I like to see your work in the real world because as you mentioned it is only your practice. How much more will it be in the actual work. 
Keep it going,


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Your laser engraving is looking great, Larry. BTW, www.lynda.com has an excellent and comprehensive course on Corel Draw. I took it myself and it is pretty thorough. I looked at the laser engraving machines at the Atlanta show and am seriously thinking about a small one, as well as, a small CNC
2ft. x 4ft router. This would be a big move toward preparing for retirement. I can't afford to retire unless I can develop some sort of extra income.

I hope that you get better and better with your laser and that it opens up a whole new world of profit and creativity for you.

http://www.lynda.com/member.aspx


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Way to go Larry. You are getting it now.
Funny how long these things take to develop.

Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


G'day, Larry. Great to see you have it up and running. You sure made some find looking stuff right off the bat. The sky is the limit with a laser! I'll bet you find a million uses of it. Now the problem will be the time to build stuff and do the laser running and programming!
I love what you have don so far!! Thanks for showing it all!!.....................Jim


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Oh yea, Larry. I can see you're gonna have lotsa fun with that. Very kool logos and such.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Impressive! I've got Laser envy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


That little mouse is fantastic. That should be your new logo


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


CorelDraw has been on my computers since about 1990, I usually buy every other version. I used to design complete woodworking projects in it, but Sketchup has displaced it for that. Vector drawing programs solve a lot of issues.

Looks like fun Larry. Still being kind of a drudge, doing comupter stuff for work…... but the end is in sight…..........


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


That looks real good Larry and I'm sure with your imaginative approach you will get a lot out of it. Can it do beer cans too?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Hey Larry!

You're finally getting the "Hang" of your new toy!

Looks like you're doing great developing new techniques, etc. with it!

Really COOL examples!

Have you tried playing with marble slabs yet (little pieces.. scraps)... as used for grave markers? Might be a new world waiting for you… (??)

Thank you very much!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


It's looking good my friend!

That mousey is really cute.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Sweet Work Larry!
And you say you haven't yet become proficient with it?! 
Can't wait to see what you come up with when you are… Have Fun!!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Larry, Congrats on your new tool and thank you for posting the series here. I have just recently started to push around a possible investment in a unit. Though it would be a much smaller unit to start out with. I will look forward to seeing more of your posts about the progress with your unit.

CtL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


If I hit the lottery, that will be my first purchase. Waaay cool tool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Lucky devil.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


I see more and more items that have been laser engraved at show. There is so much you can do with it right on the spot for the end user. I do love carved pieces though.

Looks like you have gotten to a wonderful start. Keep us informed.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Playing around...*
> 
> I have sailed into uncharted waters… Laser engraving…. and I have been mesmerised by tutorials on YouTube concerning the software need to run the laser… and CorelDraw makes it all so simple…
> 
> ...


Thats cool Larry.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Aztec Calendar *

For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…

For some woodworkers, it is the making of a cutting board…

But…

For those who have laser engravers… it is the Aztec Calendar….
When looking for a laser,most of the different manufacturers show you how well their laser can engrave the Aztec calendar … SO









I finally decided that I needed to engrave the calender … to see just how good my laser was…









This one is 150 mm in diameter [6 inches] and is engraved on MDF…









I did a few with varying degrees of success… Speed was 750, power was 50% and I did change the focal length of the lens from 40mm to 45 mm without significant difference…

While it may not be as good as some of the very expensive lasers out there, I am really happy with the results of the Chinese Laser I bought…

The more I play, the more I find that I am in awe of the power of this machine…

More to follow…A little tease till then…









The Cape York Buffalo Co. will be the subject of several posts over the coming weeks… stay tuned…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


It definitely engrave very intricate work.

The edge are pretty smooth too.

cool work.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


How about wooden nickels? Good to hear that you are enjoying your new tool Larry. Looks like it does very precise work.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


CNC guys like that calender too. A right of passage.

That looks really nice Larry.

What's with the mirror-imaged Cape York sign? Did you goof up a little with the software?

Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


It looks really good to me!! Enjoy, Larry!!!!!!!!.................Jim


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


I also engraved that with my Laser.
What size of Laser did you buy? How may Watts? What software do you operate to run it?
I use LaserCut which attaches to CorelDraw, so I do everything inside Corel and just hit Cut or Engrave. 
Focal length will not change the quality it just allows for more distance between the lens and the material.
If you want better quality then increase the DPI before engraving. (Dot's per Inch) Usually 300 DPI is good but you can go way higher , but it will slow the whole process the higher you go.
I use both a 2" and a 4" lens. I like the 4" best because of the clearance.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


That is so super nice Larry. Wow!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


the posiblities are endlless looks cool


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Aztec Calendar *
> 
> For many people, a rite of passage is the transition from childhood to adult hood…
> 
> ...


Glad to see that you are enjoying your new engraver. Nothing like having a new toy to play with to bring out
the kid in the woodworker and keeping us from taking ourselves too seriously. Thank you for sharing, and keep
having fun in the shop.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Jim Beam anyone?*

I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…

Took the barrel back down and was told that the job was more than acceptable and that it would be overnight expressed to Sydney… Now have to wait for final approval…

It looks like the initial order will be for 50 barrels …that is 150 logos… keep me busy for sure…

The barrel I got was already finished so I had to engrave through masking tape..Test below.









Here you can see the difference the tape makes to the blow back of the fumes…









The next lot of barrels will be engraved before they are finished so that any burn or fuming can be sanded off.









The radius of the barrel was fairly shallow so I could laser on the flat as such and not need to use a rotary attachment… made it a little easier… and since I have a motorised rise and fall of 280 mm there was plenty of room for the barrel under the laser head.









Even standing on its end..









Last step will be to insert the tap… and it's off to Sydney…This barrel is made from white oak with black iron bands… the laser engraving sure stands out… subtle but in your face at the same time…









The couple in the photo are Val and Noel Sullivan, who with their son, Trevor, are the proud owners of Roll Out The Barrel Cooperage...

One of the best coopers in Australia, Noel started making barrels in 1950 at the age of 15 and started his own company 30 years ago in 1982 … and still going strong.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


OK. Now I really want one.

Good job!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Monte…do you want a barrell of whiskey or a CNC? silly question…both I would imagine…

At first I thought those were full sized barrels..but then I realized their size when on your machine. Nice project at a 50 barrell starter.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful little barrel and the engraving sets it off very nicely.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


larry your doing a great job, im really glad to see you getting some new work with this laser, does it work on other things besides wood…...these little barrels are so very cool…keep at it mate…....proud of ya…


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Nice lil project…

COOL…

That new toy really burns up a lot of wood… doesn't it?

COOL work!

Thank you.


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


You have to have big discount from that Japanese firm that made your CNC for inspiring so many people around the world. The result of using the blue tape is very clean and beautiful.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Nice one Larry.
Good score. That'll keep you busy.

I like the tape trick - neat.
Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Oh yea Larry. I likes ta sip on some JimBeam. This barrel is really kool. Of coarse your lettering and detailing are outstanding, and really dresses up that fine barrell. Congrats on the order.


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


That's an excellent job Larry!

Congrats on scoring this one!

Here's a small amount of whiskey knowledge for you all:

The "Angel's Share" is the whiskey that evaporates through the barrel while the whiskey is aging.

The "Devil's Cut" is the whiskey that gets absorbed by the barrel and usually is lost as well.

Jim Beam has figured out a way to reclaim some of the "Devil's Cut" from the whiskey logged barrels after they drain them. This is what Larry's barrels will hold, I am guessing.

Once again, fine job Larry!

-bob


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Yet another great Lazy Larry job!! I'm definitely going to have to drop over and see this in action, Larry. You sure do seem to be having tons of fun with that Laser…..maybe you'll have to change your name from Lazy Larry to Laser Larry!! LOL!
See you soon,
Scoops


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Well done mate.


----------



## ruddy (May 9, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Great project Larry. You certainly have your hands full now. Best of luck with the laser.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Those kegs are beautifully constructed and of course your contribution adds a lot of class. The blue tape is always useful but I'm suprised the laser didn't send it up in flames.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Looks great Larry! You will be really busy now; building things to laser ;-)


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


That is neat-o, mosquito!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Excellent work, Larry. Your laser does beautiful work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Great looking work with the logo. Again I'm envious of your new tool. A few years ago I saw a CNC plasma cutter in operation. The shop was cutting 1/2" plate steel to build the support brackets to hold a 47" diameter wheel for a big industrial bandsaw a local sawmill was having fabricated. A homebuilt CNC router would be a good base to build a 2nd head for it using a Harbor Freight plasma cutter as the cutting tool. It might be time to start looking into building a CNC router. The wood prototype with a plasma head, would be perfect to cut out the metal parts to build a working plasma cutter.

I just ran a Google search for 'cnc plasma cutter diy' and found this video of exactly what I am interested in building.


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


i want one of those now great work and great scrore on the work keep it up and you will have the machine paying for it self in no time


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


wow…that is COOOOL!


----------



## N6DSW (May 25, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


I interviewed a couple of weeks ago at a new start-up where they build extremely fast and small precession laser cutters for medical and other industries. (Size of a small microwave oven in most homes.)

They showed me a quick marketing video of some of their customers uses. In the video below, what you might find interesting (at minute 2:05) is the laser etching the company logo on the side of the head of a wooden match. The bust of laser is so short in length (femtoseconds) it vaporizes the target molecules without heating up the surrounding material.






Let's just say it out of our price range. Many, many times over. Bummer. I want one. "Bleeding edge" technology is too cool.

(And no I didn't get the technician job. They wanted a laser engineer qualified (w/ a Ph.D) minion to be paid a entry level assembler wage. Three weeks later they are still looking…)

-Dave


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


Sweet one, Mate!!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Jim Beam anyone?*
> 
> I got a sample barrel last Friday… but only found some time this morning to engrave the three logos…
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool Larry! I just bought myself some Jim Beam Devil's Cut…not a bad whiskey but certainly not a 16y old Gledfiddich…


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

*Some wood, some acrylic...*

I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..

He and his partner run a Stall at the markets making Zagyoza… Japanese Dumplings.

They sent a file to engrave on the front… this is the sample to see how it would look.








.And while I had the machine on… some signs… just teasers… not finished yet…







With a close up of Capt. Caveman…







Gotta love that laser….

More to follow…


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


sweet!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


I can see that being a toy of my future. To cool!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Hey!

You're doing all right with that laser!

You can etch glass too?

COOL STUFF!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Cool for sure.

Make you want to have one.


----------



## zlatanv (Jul 18, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Very cool, if you put LED lights on the edge it will make the engraving light up. Have fun!


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


jap, yes it is..
Joe, yes glass too.
Z, I had though of doing just that… will post results…
Ianwater, just get one…
Monte, I can see that too…


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Clean burn and nice designs, Larry.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Looks like your having tons of fun Larry ,very cool.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


i will have to ask santa for one.
-Don


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


larry i have several feelings with this, first of all it just burns me up to no end seeing you use our new tool , but at the same time im on fire with the thought of the possibilities…maybe at night you can make some eztra money doing a laser show…lol….well you might need more equipment huh…lol….....im on fire …


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


You produce great results with the laser but that would never work for me. I tried for over 6 months to figure out how to operate sketchup on the computer and finally gave up and deleted it. If ssomeone ever come up with a laser machine that will let me put on a helmet that will transfer my thoughts and ideas to the machine..well, I would probably buy one.


----------



## cwdance1 (Jun 23, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Man, now I got to get another tool. Really like what you have done.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


G'day, Larry. Way to go with the laser! they look great. What a nice tool to add to one's workshop! It will open up a whole new frontier for you!!..................Jim


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Cool Signs.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Is that a ""Lay-zher""? (in mike myers accent)...looks like a lot of fun either way…


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Can use it to make images on leather as well
Expensive and cool toy!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Very impressive! I used to build and fly radio controlled airplanes. Laser cut parts would make scratch building much quicker. Thanks for making everybody in the world envious!


----------



## vegeta (Mar 10, 2009)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


i love the capt. caveman looks great


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Sounds like a CNC party at Larrys shop lol You look to having much fun with that. Carry on


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


Morning Larry,

Nice work on the Sneeze Boards,

I have been building a dolls house for Caitlin, and the windows I have been using are perspex/plexiglass.










The actual widow has over 6 sections in it but was impossible for me to replicate accurately.

After seeing your work is this something you can, would be interested in doing?

If so I may come over to the markets tomorrow and show you the plans.

As I have everything built and I am in the process of glueing and brad nailing eveything together, including my finger










Nothing a cup of coffee and betadine couldn't fix!!









P.S. I have a heap of Perspex plexiglass off cuts about 900mm x 50mm max and of various thicknesses and colours, are these of any use to you to practice on, (freebies)

Regards

Robert


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

degoose said:


> *Some wood, some acrylic...*
> 
> I have a commission to build two perspex sneeze guards for a friend, Dave..
> 
> ...


I wish.


----------

